# breeding an old hen



## kalapati08 (Jan 18, 2008)

Can the experts please advice how to breed an old hen '99. 
Is there a recipe to entice her to mate and lay eggs? 
Have anyone experienced breeding an old pigeon? Any advice/help is appreciated.

Cheers

Kalapti08


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have Pigeons that successfully mate and lay fertile eggs older than that.
What happened to her mate?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kalapati08 said:


> Can the experts please advice how to breed an old hen '99.
> Is there a recipe to entice her to mate and lay eggs?
> Have anyone experienced breeding an old pigeon? Any advice/help is appreciated.
> 
> ...


How long have YOU had this hen? Hens are born with "x" amount of eggs. Once they've laid them all, that's it, and nothing will change that.
Age is one factor, but how much this hen has been bred over the course of her life would play into her ability (or lack of) to continue to lay. 
Is she mating, but not laying or is she not mating OR laying? There's a difference.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

have you tried pairing it up with a young cock? try that it might help the old hen and give'em some vitimins and fertility pills...thats what i do and got some good result they on fifth batch now...but im sure it wont be long till she stop laying because of her age...


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My 2000 hen has had two eggs for me. They are goofy looking eggs, but the first hatched a baby. What I did is when she was about to lay and could not, I gave the pair some foster eggs. They raised the first pair and low and behold when it was time to lay again, I got one egg out of her. The next go around, I got another. I think she has laid x+2 eggs. We will see what happens with the second egg. The first baby "RuntZilla" is small, but we will see if he grows up big and strong. You might throw some eggs under her and see what happens. 

Randy


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

in speaking of older breeders..... yesterday i went to a pigeon swap meet and found two NL-97 cocks for ten dollars a piece one of them has a swimming jelly fish on the pupil... means clustererd eye very bouyant and strong i took it home with no hesitation for ten dollars a piece.... and see how it goes...

for your older hen... i would say condition her up before start breeding and i would consider what randy says it migth work you never know.... good luck with it..


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

bloodlines_365,

We have pigeon swap meet? Where is this place? I like to know. What happens there in a swap meet? I also would love to see a picture of that bird you got.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I am still getting eggs from a 97 hen but they are almost see through sometimes but sometimes they are good and hatch out. One at a time of course. This hen was a racing machine and good producer I think maybe I will get anouther good one from here someday.


----------



## kalapati08 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your help. I will try all those things you suggested.

Ohiogsp---how did you do it?

Cheers

Kalapati08


----------



## kalapati08 (Jan 18, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> How long have YOU had this hen? Hens are born with "x" amount of eggs. Once they've laid them all, that's it, and nothing will change that.
> Age is one factor, but how much this hen has been bred over the course of her life would play into her ability (or lack of) to continue to lay.
> Is she mating, but not laying or is she not mating OR laying? There's a difference.


I got here 5 months ago and I do not how much she was bred. She once mated with a young cock but no egg. I will try some fertility pills later on, I just need to condition her so maybe in a month I will try to pair her again.

Cheers

Kalapati08


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, she will only lay good ones on her own in the middle of summer so in hte winter she was in my garage with light and heat in a indivigual cage. Being in the garage gives alot more eggs and so increases the chances of a good one.


----------

